# λίγα/μερικά



## BrendaP

My understanding has been that λίγα means "a few", and μερικά means "some".  But, I often see one used when I would expect to see the other so I'm wondering if there is any difference at all between the two words?


----------



## διαφορετικός

"Λίγα" means "few" or "a few", "μερικά" means "some". That is, "λίγα" emphasizes the _small_ number of things (but both mean a limited number) (in practice, it is often the same). Can you provide an example where you expected the other one of the two words?


----------



## dmtrs

I believe there's not much difference between the use of these words in Greek and their use in English. Don't you say "There were a few rains today in the East" meaning "There was some rain today in the East"?


----------



## BrendaP

I agree with you both, and in English they're often interchangeable. But we wouldn't refer to "a few rains" in English. "Some rain" would be correct. It made me question myself when I saw Θα σε δω σε μερικές μέρες when I would have expected λίγες μέρες..."I will see you in a few days", rather than "I will see you in some days."


----------



## Perseas

BrendaP said:


> It made me question myself when I saw Θα σε δω σε μερικές μέρες when I would have expected λίγες μέρες..."I will see you in a few days", rather than "I will see you in some days."


Not much difference, I agree.
From another point of view, "μερικές" is more vague than "λίγες" (μερικοί, μερικές, μερικά is an indefinite pronoun). By "λίγες" you can mean that the period of time will be simply short, while by "μερικές" the period is undefined (maybe short or a bit longer ...). If I desired to see a person, I'd prefer to hear "λίγες" than "μερικές".


----------



## BrendaP

Perseas said:


> If I desired to see a person, I'd prefer to hear "λίγες" than "μερικές".


Me, too!

Thanks very much to all of you for your input. It's clearer to me now.


----------



## διαφορετικός

BrendaP said:


> But we wouldn't refer to "a few rains" in English. "Some rain" would be correct.


This is because "rain" is not countable in English, as opposed to Greek.



BrendaP said:


> "I will see you in a few days", rather than "I will see you in some days."


Probably both are possible, even in English.


----------



## dmtrs

διαφορετικός said:


> This is because "rain" is not countable in English, as opposed to Greek.



You are right. I probably should have written 'a few showers'.


----------



## sotos

I understand Λίγα as "less than 5 or 6", and "μερικά" as "about 5-7", with a margin of "uncertainty" about 10%. Rain is an example of something that is understood differenty in England and in Greece. In the former, rain is a "continuous variable" and can last for days. In greece rain usually is a countable event, lasting for some hours, followed by a clearly "no-rain" situation. Apples is a better example.


----------



## BrendaP

Thank you, Sotos. I think my problem is that, after all these years, I still tend to "think English" rather than "thinking Greek". If I'm coming to see you next week, I wouldn't say "I'll see you in "some" days" and that's why it would be difficult for me to say "Θα σε δω σε μερικές μέρες".


----------

